# ODNR Organizes Coastal Cleanup at Cleveland Lakefront State Parks



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Office of Coastal Management and the Alliance for the Great Lakes Adopt-a-Beach Program are seeking people to help clean up the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy along Ohios coast.More...

More...


----------

